# Natural planted 75gal



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Took a week to tear it down and re-setup-I was tired of the look and wanted a new look for my Angelfish that had out grown the 55gal. Still watching for them to pair up.

I setup on July 20, 2013-This is a pic on the first day before I added any stock.


Stock-Angelfish 6, Albino longfin BN plecos 2, RCS 20-30, MTS, pond snails and ramshorn snails to complete the little ecosystem.

Plants-Rosette plants-I made a lawn in front using E. tenellus, used 2 different types of both sags and vals in the back. Amazon and Ozelot swords, bronze crypts and java moss on the tips of the driftwood.
Stem plants-naja grass, cobomba, rotala, westeria, giant hygrophillia and willow hygrophilla. 
Floating plants-water lettuce and frogbit.

Soil-dirt I dug from my pasture more in the forest area-black gold-I added a bit of my native red clay for extra iron. I used about 2.5-3inch of dirt

Cap-play sand about 1-1.5inches

Hardscape-driftwood that I collect from my property and large rocks, stones I have collected over the years.

Lights-Total of 3 tube-all florescent 40w 6500k-Two tube in a shop light hanging over the tank on chains so I can raise and lower. One tube in a 48in light strip that I can slide as needed when I work on the tank.
On 12h/day photoperiod.

The tank is open top for best light penetration to plants.

Filter-I have 2 Emperor 400 with limited filter media.

Heater was added last week to maintain temp in the 76F range.

I don't use any added ferts or inject CO2...Not needed with high nutrient soil IME.

I made a 50% water change the first and second week after setup and then only top offs. 
Water is crystal clear-Water prams 0ppm across the board and pH 8.8, KH/GH 300 using API master test kit.
No additive used not even dechlorinater due to having well water and not needed.

First week


















Last week


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Looks awesome. I love seeing your tanks, they are very inspiring.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Very nice tanks!


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

Beautiful as always :thumbsup: I love the first pic!


----------



## ashleylyn (Mar 30, 2013)

Beautiful! I love angels. Your tank looks amazing.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks...


----------



## Deanna01 (Apr 22, 2013)

Very beautiful! I have a 75-gallon NPT betta sorority I'm crazy about. It's such a beautiful size of tank without being overwhelming.


----------



## NapoleonUWS (Apr 23, 2012)

Looks great!!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks, I like the 75gal size a lot better than the 55gal-the 75gal give you more surface area.

The first week after setting this up the Longfin BN plecos spawned for me, however, the Angelfish got their eggs. I am hoping to see my Angelfish pair off-I have my 55gal moved to the back room and the Florida Flag fish moved to the 25gal and ready for the Angelfish pair to spawn...lol....


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is an update pic of the tank-The lawn is growing in nicely, it does have a few spots but it just a matter of time before that fills in. I did go through a bit of BGA for a few weeks-but was easily controlled with some water changes with manual removal of the BGA and increase in water movement. Otherwise the tank and livestock are doing great-


----------



## JennNP (Jul 2, 2013)

Stunning! It's like the tidiest aquatic jungle I've seen--what a fantastic looking tank!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you...I enjoy it...IMO...its better than TV...lol....


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The plants look beautiful!


----------



## rickey (Jul 7, 2013)

It really filled in very nicely
I think it looks wonderful
R


----------

